# 1 x 8GB or 2 x 4GB



## Exodus (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi,

I know dual channel is faster but I'm scared that having a max capacity of 4 x 4GB could bottleneck me in the future, where as the single 8GB stick could allow to go up to 32GB.

Do you guys think that future games could ask more than 16GB?

What should I do?

Thanks for time and have a great day.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2014)

For gaming, you dont even need 16 gb right now, and I don't it'll change very drastically in the future.


----------



## X71200 (Jul 7, 2014)

Neither, go 2x8.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for answering guys.



X71200 said:


> Neither, go 2x8.



I can't it is over my budget for now.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2014)

Nothing wrong with either way, except that you won't be in dual channel mode with a single stick. I would only do a 1x8 if you know you will be buying another of the same exact memory in the short-term future. Dual channel does help with throughput, but iirc doesn't do too much for latency. Throughput it was makes memory so useful though, because it's soooooo much faster than any SSD or HDD. Depending on your board you can always get another 2x4 kit later and do 4x4 and be fine. That's what I'd do, a 2x4 kit...in fact, that's what I'm running now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> For gaming, you dont even need 16 gb right now, and I don't it'll change very drastically in the future.


Minimum 8 GiB for Star Citizen and Thief 64-bit.  More on the way.  Minimum requirements for GTAV haven't been released yet but I expect it to be very high.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2014)

2x4GB now and 2x8GB later for a total of 24GB in Dual-Channel.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Jul 7, 2014)

gaming 2x4, photo/video editing 1x8( for future increases)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Go with 2x8



Exodus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know dual channel is faster but I'm scared that having a max capacity of 4 x 4GB could bottleneck me in the future, where as the single 8GB stick could allow to go up to 32GB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 7, 2014)

depends on the CPU in question aswell. However eventhough it might not be optimal from an overclocking perspective, if you're not planning on maxxing out on ram speeds you can also just aswell first put 2x4 in there, and later expand with 2x8. All modern CPU's handle that just fine, and gives you the extra flexibility you need.

Edit: Oops must've missed newtekies advice,..


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 7, 2014)

1x8 for now
and add 1x8 later
and add 1x8 later
and add 1x8 later

which reminds me, I need to max this guy out at 48GB


----------



## Exodus (Jul 7, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Go with 2x8



It is over my budget. I can't spend that much on the memory now but I can another stick in a couple of month.



D1RTYD1Z619 said:


> gaming 2x4, photo/video editing 1x8( for future increases)



I do only gaming but don't you think that games may require more than 16GB. In the future?



newtekie1 said:


> 2x4GB now and 2x8GB later for a total of 24GB in Dual-Channel.



It is possible to do so? I thought all memory sticks had to be the same size.



Kursah said:


> Nothing wrong with either way, except that you won't be in dual channel mode with a single stick. I would only do a 1x8 if you know you will be buying another of the same exact memory in the short-term future. Dual channel does help with throughput, but iirc doesn't do too much for latency. Throughput it was makes memory so useful though, because it's soooooo much faster than any SSD or HDD. Depending on your board you can always get another 2x4 kit later and do 4x4 and be fine. That's what I'd do, a 2x4 kit...in fact, that's what I'm running now.



My board will be either the Asus M6 Hero or Gene. I don't think I'll be able add ram for at least 4-5 months.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Well go with a single of 8 then


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Exodus said:


> It is possible to do so? I thought all memory sticks had to be the same size.



Entirely possible.  All the sticks don't have to be the same, the two channels have to match.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 7, 2014)

Why is this even a question? Even if you only had two slots just sell it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2014)

Buy 2 sticks no matter what you do.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for your answers.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Minimum 8 GiB for Star Citizen and Thief 64-bit.  More on the way.  Minimum requirements for GTAV haven't been released yet but I expect it to be very high.


What if I'd get 2 x 4GB and 2 x 8GB, so 24GB, will I have enough memory this way?



Jetster said:


> Why is this even a question? Even if you only had two slots just sell it



I don't think I'll be able to sell it at a great price. It's a question of saving money.



Mathragh said:


> depends on the CPU in question aswell. However eventhough it might not be optimal from an overclocking perspective, if you're not planning on maxxing out on ram speeds you can also just aswell first put 2x4 in there, and later expand with 2x8. All modern CPU's handle that just fine, and gives you the extra flexibility you need.
> 
> Edit: Oops must've missed newtekies advice,..



My CPU will be the I5 4690k. What do you mean it might not be optimal from an overclocking?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Buy 2 sticks no matter what you do.


Yeah that's what I think I'll do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2014)

Exodus said:


> What if I'd get 2 x 4GB and 2 x 8GB, so 24GB, will I have enough memory this way?


Depends on how long you intend to keep running this computer.  If you upgrade frequently (three years or so) then it should be fine.  Longer than that though, you might find yourself having to decide between replacing the 4 GiB sticks or upgrading the entire computer (DDR4).


----------



## Exodus (Jul 7, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Depends on how long you intend to keep running this computer.  If you upgrade frequently (three years or so) then it should be fine.  Longer than that though, you might find yourself having to decide between replacing the 4 GiB sticks or upgrading the entire computer (DDR4).



Okay thank you guys I thinking I'll be fine with 24 GB then.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Jul 9, 2014)

the only thing that will require more than 8 gigs in the near future is graphics cards.i.e. 4k.


----------



## fusionblu (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi I figured I should inform you of some painfully obvious facts.

As you already know and have been informed of dual-channel is faster than single and for that reason a single 8GB module isn't viable in comparison to 2x4GB where these two options are the only available ones to choose from. Also when upgrading you generally can't simply add a new RAM module and you would be fine.

Upgrading normally means losing the previous kit and changing it to a new kit so with the single 8GB module it is not adding three more modules, but buying a set of 4x8GB modules to have a 32GB RAM kit.

For a RAM kit to come together it normally needs to be of the same revision and manufacturer for maximum compatibility without intermittent issues (which are sometimes seen in mismatched RAM kits), but they must be of the same specifications otherwise there will be issues that will occur whether it is ones which prevent machines from powering up or ones which cause unusual issues such as BSOD after booting up either immediately or after a while.

I recently tried buying the "Red Venom" equivalent of my current RAM, but because they were sold as singles this was fair disastrous in that all four modules were very different to each other in terms of revisions and batch numbers being far a part from each other. One had black PCB, three had Green PCB, but the rest of the features were the same, and as mentioned before the batch numbers were far apart from each other which caused compatibility issues. My bad luck was that one module (green PCB module) was faulty (prevented PC from powering up at all) so I could only use half the kit and one of the Green PCB modules would only work with the other Green PCB module and not the Black PCB module.

I ended up being refunded for the kit, went to another website and brought my current RAM which was sold as a matched kit. To date I have not had any issues at all and none relating to my RAM.

If you are upgrading buy the full upgrade immediately and not buy half the upgrade now and the other half later as it is likely to not work so well as is the same as buying two of the same RAM kit to make one, although sometimes you can be lucky; however I still won't recommend buying singles or two dual channel kits to make a four or more RAM module kit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, actually generally you can just add a new RAM module or kit and be fine.  I've done it so many times it isn't funny.  In fact, pretty much none of the RAM in any of my machines(besides the 4 listed I have 5 more) has been bought at the same time or came in the same kits.

What sounds like happened to you is the exception to the rule, not the rule.


----------



## D007 (Jul 13, 2014)

2 sticks = dual channel mode.
1 = nothing..
Go 2 sticks.
3 if you have triple channel on your mobo.


----------



## Naito (Jul 13, 2014)

Get 2x4GB kit now and another 2x4GB kit later. I have 4x4GB and I have rarely seen it go above 8GB usage unless I have loaded multiple VMs. 32GB would only be useful for RAM Disk or some other specialized use. By the time 32GB becomes the norm, probably sometime during DDR4 lifetime, I'd think you'd probably be looking to upgrade your system anyway.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jul 13, 2014)

SERIOUSLY. 2X4GB.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 16, 2014)

Okay thanks for all your help getting 2x4gb. DDR3 1600 or 1866hz? their is a 8$ dollars difference.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 16, 2014)

1866mhz is faster. I doubt you will notice the difference. $8 isn't much so its up to you if you value the extra speed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2014)

currently using 1x8gb and nope no big difference with my previous 2x4gb so next month i can go 2x8gb instead of being lockdown by 2x4gb +2x4gb ... let's say future proofing even if no games require more than 8gb atm (plus the 8gb single was priced lower than a 2x4gb same brand same specs  )

dual channel single channel triple channel quad channel : no "major" differences for gaming.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 16, 2014)

2x4GB

"What sounds like happened to you is the exception to the rule, not the rule." - Its commonly held, and for good reason, to not mix and match sticks as it can cause instability. Setting mismatched sticks to the slowest timings/speeds will minimize that problem, but without a doubt, that is not an exception, but a rule.


----------



## Naito (Jul 16, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> currently using 1x8gb and nope no big difference with my previous 2x4gb so next month i can go 2x8gb instead of being lockdown by 2x4gb +2x4gb ... let's say future proofing even if no games require more than 8gb atm (plus the 8gb single was priced lower than a 2x4gb same brand same specs  ).



I'd hardly say being stuck with 4x4GB 'lockdown', as you put it. As I said earlier, by the time people will need to go beyond 16GB for games, DDR4 would be prevalent. 2X8GB will allow you to go beyond 16GB, but how likely is it that anyone really would? Pointless for games and, apart from the very specialized uses, there is absolutely no need to (unless of course you have the finances to say "why the hell not?").


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jul 16, 2014)

Exodus said:


> Okay thanks for all your help getting 2x4gb. DDR3 1600 or 1866hz? their is a 8$ dollars difference.



1866MHz will be faster if they both have the same CAS timings (i.e. both have CL9), but in reality you won't notice much difference between DDR3 1600MHz and 1866MHz in real world applications.

Layton


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> currently using 1x8gb and nope no big difference with my previous 2x4gb so next month i can go 2x8gb instead of being lockdown by 2x4gb +2x4gb ... let's say future proofing even if no games require more than 8gb atm (plus the 8gb single was priced lower than a 2x4gb same brand same specs  )
> 
> dual channel single channel triple channel quad channel : no "major" differences for gaming.


I have noticed a slight difference in daily use, not gaming, between single channel and dual channel such as desktop responsiveness.


----------



## Qrizze (Aug 1, 2014)

It depens on what you're doing. And if you plan to get 2x 4gb ram, but you're planning to add 2x 4gb more in the future, you should make sure your motherboard supports quad channel memory (= you may use 4x ram at the same time). Mostly if you're into video/picture editing, you'd like to have 16gb ram and if your mobo doesnt support quad channel, you cant use 4x 4gb to get total 16gb, so you must get 2x 8gb to get the 16. For gaming 8gb is enough.
For MHz/speed I'd recommend to start from 1600. Check that the cas latency is 9 or 10, then you should be fine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2014)

2133 CAS9 is the sweet spot it seems.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2014)

Qrizze said:


> It depens on what you're doing. And if you plan to get 2x 4gb ram, but you're planning to add 2x 4gb more in the future, you should make sure your motherboard supports quad channel memory (= you may use 4x ram at the same time). Mostly if you're into video/picture editing, you'd like to have 16gb ram and if your mobo doesnt support quad channel, you cant use 4x 4gb to get total 16gb, so you must get 2x 8gb to get the 16. For gaming 8gb is enough.
> For MHz/speed I'd recommend to start from 1600. Check that the cas latency is 9 or 10, then you should be fine.


 
Sorry for double post, but no. He doesn't need to have a quad channel motherboard (x79/2011) to run 4 sticks of memory. Even on lga1155/1150 its still running dual channel with 4 sticks. There are 2 seperate channels. A1/A2 and B1/B2. Running 4 sticks on socket 1150 is a little bit quicker than 2 it seems though.


----------



## Qrizze (Aug 1, 2014)

oh okay. didnt know that. sorry and thanks


----------



## Exodus (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys and sorry late answer. I haven't bought my rig yet because the H220X isn't available yet and while checking reviews to kill time, I discovered you could overclock memory too. Why should I pay more to get a DDR3 1866 MHZ or a DDR3 2133 MHz stick when I can just overclock a cheaper DDR3 1333 mhz one. Does the higher base clock speed stick overclock better? And is there any utility in


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2014)

Exodus said:


> Thanks for your help guys and sorry late answer. I haven't bought my rig yet because the H220X isn't available yet and while checking reviews to kill time, I discovered you could overclock memory too. Why should I pay more to get a DDR3 1866 MHZ or a DDR3 2133 MHz stick when I can just overclock a cheaper DDR3 1333 mhz one. Does the higher base clock speed stick overclock better? And is there any utility in



A 1333mhz kit is likely not binned as well so you probably won't hit the same clocks as one that is rated for said higher speed. Go with a 2133mhz kit. Its the sweet spot like I've said many times.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree with MxPhenom. 2133 is going to get you somewhere vs 1333


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree as well, 2133 kit as cas 9 is the best point at the moment for DDR3.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 20, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> A 1333mhz kit is likely not binned as well so you probably won't hit the same clocks as one that is rated for said higher speed. Go with a 2133mhz kit. Its the sweet spot like I've said many times.


Maybe... Cough samsung low profs... COUGH. 

Generally that may be right, but also consider that 1333 sticks at 1.35v could easily reach 1866/2133 at 1.5/1.65v or even the 1.5v could get there at 1.65v. 

That said,1866/2133 CL9 FTW. No reason to play games with less, no reason to pay more for nothing!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 20, 2014)

Read *this *to see what kind of real world benefits you can see from faster ram.


----------



## Exodus (Aug 23, 2014)

When overcloking the CPU, does the speed of the memory is working makes a differences?

And okay I'll try to get at least 1866 mhz.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2014)

Exodus said:


> When overcloking the CPU, does the speed of the memory is working makes a differences?
> 
> And okay I'll try to get at least 1866 mhz.



When overclocking the CPU, I try to drop the memory clock to whatever the BIOS wants to set to by default/auto so usually 1333mhz to take any memory instability out of the equation when trying to find a stable overclock. When I do find a stable CPU clock, and enable XMP or whatever the memory should be set too.


----------

